# For Sale



## playhouse26 (Jul 30, 2010)

SOLD SOLD SOLD

FOR SALE: 2004 Keystone Outback 28 RSS, the very popular Quad Bunk House Model. Beautiful family size rv, Sleeps 8 comfortably. 29'4 " in length.

This rv is in very good condition, no pets or smokers. Stored in pole barn during the winter months. You can pull it with a 1/2ton truck, it has an all aluminum frame and is very light weight. Rear slide out queen bed (very comfortable), Quad bunks in front, There is 1 power slide with a couch that makes into a bed. Also has a dinette that makes into a bed. Fridge, Stove, Oven, Microwave, Furnace, Air Conditioning all in great working condition. Comes with smoke detector, LP and Carbon monoxide detector.


----------

